# Crunkcore, loverz and haterz...



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

how many of you (if any) are fans of crunkcore?


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2009)

Fuck.  You.


~_~


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 10, 2009)

*puts face in hands*


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

FYI, the title was a joke. Z's where they don't need to be are just silly. but seriously, i am trying to find someone else who likes it. people who like it normally means i can find more bands to give a listen!


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FYI, the title was a joke. Z's where they don't need to be are just silly. but seriously, i am trying to find someone *else* who likes it. people who like it normally means i can find more bands to give a listen!



Oh you poor, poor soul.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 10, 2009)

What is it...?


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What is it...?



rap/screamo/scene. Examples are: 3Oh!3, BrokeNCYDE, Dot Dot Curve, Millionaires, Breathe Carolina.


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 10, 2009)

get used to the simple fact that nobody  likes it, and no-one ever will...


----------



## Wulf (Jul 10, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *rap/screamo/scene*. Examples are: 3Oh!3, BrokeNCYDE, Dot Dot Curve, Millionaires, Breathe Carolina.


What a combination. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah...

From what I've heard, it really shouldn't exist.


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 10, 2009)

> Yeah...
> 
> From what I've heard, it really shouldn't exist.


it survived the abortion.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 11, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> it survived the abortion.


Never really should have gotten to the conception stage...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 11, 2009)

I will fight for 3Oh!3.
I really like Starstrukk.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2009)

I knew there had to be fans.

I am now sure that we should never, ever be friends.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

Listen to Futurepop and EBM, plus Electro-industrial, not that emotional palookie.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 11, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I will fight for 3Oh!3.
> I really like Starstrukk.



*HIGH FIVE8



jesusfish2007 said:


> Listen to Futurepop and EBM, plus Electro-industrial, not that emotional palookie.



i would hardly call crunkcore "emotional" unless you think lyrics about getting plastered and high and having sex emotional...


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 12, 2009)

Crunkcore is a lost cause, just like metalcore and deathcore (despite not being associated by metal in any way that I know)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a parody genre, isn't it?

I am asking a serious question. Please answer it seriously.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 12, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> This is a parody genre, isn't it?
> 
> I am asking a serious question. Please answer it seriously.



well, it's obvious it wasn't made with the intent to be taken very seriously, but fans take it pretty seriously. i mean, they MIGHT take themselves seriously...


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> rap/screamo/scene


Don't ever breed.  EVER.  I will hunt your children down and EXTERMINATE.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> rap/screamo/*scene*.



That just killed it for me.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That just killed it for me.



you should give it a chance, really. there are some songs that are really fun to listen to!


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should give it a chance, really. there are some songs that are really fun to listen to!



No.  There aren't.

Millionaires can't rap for shit and Brokencyde sounds like a strangled pig WHICH IS WHAT THEY WERE GOING FOR LOLOL.


LET'S GET FUCKED UP.

A-L-C-O-H-O-L

BREE BREEEEEEEEEEEEEE
BREE BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should give it a chance, really. there are some songs that are really fun to listen to!



Scene's not for me sorry. I listen to screamo and rap a little though but not enough for me to listen to this "crunkcore"


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Scene's not for me sorry. I listen to screamo and rap a little though but not enough for me to listen to this "crunkcore"



all i've got to say is...why not just give it a chance? i never understand why people refuse to listen to a song when it takes like...three minutes of your life that you can do other things at the same time.

HOWEVER, if you WOULD like to give it a chance, here are my fav songs by the crunkcore bands i know.

"Starstrukk" - 3Oh!3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYcw0B-lBTU

"Take My Picture" - Dot Dot Curve 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myovPx400lc

"I Like Money" - Millionaires
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ye9NGN-F0E


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> all i've got to say is...why not just give it a chance? i never understand why people refuse to listen to a song when it takes like...three minutes of your life that you can do other things at the same time.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you WOULD like to give it a chance, here are my fav songs by the crunkcore bands i know.
> 
> ...



Well being I don't know exactly how it sounds I'd really like to not blast some shit my dad may find stupid or intimidating and then think I may have some form of mental disorder. He thinks I'm a coot already, I don't need more help with his lack of trust in my mental health.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Scene's not for me sorry. *I listen to screamo and rap a little though* but not enough for me to listen to this "crunkcore"


More fuel for the degenerate furnace.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 13, 2009)

i like it 4 teh lulz


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should give it a chance, really. there are some songs that are really fun to listen to!



Yeah, I actually somewhat dislike the three seperatly, but they work together.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2009)

Wulf said:


> More fuel for the degenerate furnace.



What the fuck is that supposed to mean? ]:<


----------



## Ratte (Jul 13, 2009)

Let's not start fighting, now.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Let's not start fighting, now.



but... crunkcore is the best to fight to!


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 13, 2009)

Wulf said:


> More fuel for the degenerate furnace.



cause every kind of music that you don't like is shitty music, right?


----------



## Wulf (Jul 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> cause every kind of music that you don't like is shitty music, right?


Precisely.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 14, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Precisely.



*thumbs up* rock on, dude. best logic i've ever heard.


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> cause every kind of music that you don't like is shitty music, right?



Nope.  There are bands and genres that I know are really good that I don't care for.  Crunkcore just sucks.  Completely.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 14, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Precisely.



Oh well I thought you might have had a legitimate reason for saying that. Guess not.


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> rap/screamo/scene. Examples are: *3Oh!3, BrokeNCYDE, Dot Dot Curve, Millionaires, Breathe Carolina.*



These bands have FANS?! Serious _fans_?

Seriously, I thought Brokencyde was a joke band.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 15, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *thumbs up* rock on, dude. best logic i've ever heard.


Indubitably.



pheonix said:


> Oh well I thought you might have had a legitimate reason for saying that. Guess not.


Absolutely.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 15, 2009)

It's the worst music ever created and anyone who likes it is obviously deaf.

+1 troll post


----------

